# Lets do it in Ireland



## clubchamp07 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok guys, There seem to be enough Irish's guys on here now to arrange a game. I didnt hear anything about the Dublin meet so I take it, it didn't happen. Can/could someone somewhere from Ireland arrange a day out for us all. Our friends accross the water seem to be having a meet every other week. A Sunday would suit me fine anytime anywhere. I'm in.

I await your idea's.


----------



## rgs (Aug 12, 2009)

Clubchamp---apologises i was going to try and organise an outing in august but went on hols and forgot about it.

How does September 13 sound to the Irish Forummers.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah that would suit me, Hopefully some of the others would be able play


----------



## matt01 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, have just asked that very question about meeting in ireland,would love to meet for a game,live in the north so anywhere is ok


----------



## Ken_A (Aug 18, 2009)

How does September 13 sound to the Irish Forummers.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me - where r we playing?


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Aug 19, 2009)

would like to play but i think we have a medal on the 13th
Mike


----------



## Billser (Aug 22, 2009)

think i should be ok but not certain until nearer the time.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm ok for that date


----------



## confuciussaid (Aug 24, 2009)

go for south meath golf course

or

the new one with the hotel near Trim castle


----------



## clubchamp07 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is anyone arranging this day out? 

13th September is getting closser. 
Maybe we can arrange to share travel from North to South. Any ideas on a course yet?


----------



## janmolby (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think I will make it but what I will say is that maybe it should be held somewhere between Dublin & Belfast because if you look at the people who've responded saying they can make it, half are from Dublin & half are up north. Maybe it's a bit late to be saying this now but somewhere near Dundalk maybe?


----------



## confuciussaid (Aug 28, 2009)

anyone ever played laytown golf course?


----------



## clubchamp07 (Aug 28, 2009)

No,

I see you played a course and were charged Â£1 for parking. Are you serious?


----------



## clubchamp07 (Aug 30, 2009)

I guess it's not going to happen this year. Well I suppose there's always next year!


----------



## brendy (Sep 5, 2009)

What about Baltray? has anyone checked prices recently?(last time i played it was a corp freebie)
it would be more than playable all year round and they do a mean fryup. it really is a men from boys affair off the rear sticks.
I wouldnt want to be paying a fortune though.
maybe next month as our normal season ends in a few weeks.


----------



## matt01 (Sep 6, 2009)

i think you are right about next month it would seem to be a better time


----------



## keithdoyle (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds  like  a great idea , Im always keen to get  out and play new courses and  being  self  employed im  quite  flexible  time wise ... Im fairly  new to  forum and only playing golf  3 yrs handicap 18 Would love to  get it  down lower >> As they practice makes perfect ,, So  come  on People lets get it Arranged .....................


----------



## roccokj (Sep 7, 2009)

how about concra wood in monaghan? Standard rate weekdays and weekends is E50. 45 Euro each for a group rate.
Stunning course but I'm not sure if its suited to winter golf   I'm happy to have you at my course either


----------



## Ken_A (Sep 7, 2009)

how about concra wood in monaghan?
		
Click to expand...

I am told its fantastic - I would like somewhere not too expensive, I have only been working 16 hours a week from March so I am pretty much skint.

Baltray at â‚¬150 is way out of my reach, pity tho - it did look great.


----------



## smange (Sep 7, 2009)

"If you build it, they will come"

We need someone to make a decision if we gonna get this up and running this year. Monaghan or Louth(closer would be even better though ) would probably be my limit coming from the North West and it seems pretty central for most others. So come on guys lets get it sorted


----------



## janmolby (Sep 8, 2009)

I was thinking there's no way I would go to this meeting as it would be too far away for me but if the timing was right & it was at Concra Wood I think I would go as that course looks fantastic.

Put me down as a probable & when the date & course are decided I will let you know.


----------



## matt01 (Sep 8, 2009)

i would be coming from omagh so concra wood would suit me great, a am playing it on 16th sept


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2009)

Baltray is too expensive then, I think its got to be either Concra Wood or Ardglass, lough erne would be good but at 80 quid a head....


----------



## julsk10 (Sep 8, 2009)

Warrenpoint is a good course, and it is on the greenfree vouchers website which we got in a recent copy of GM, Any from greenfree, twoforone etc would help keep prices down


----------



## smange (Sep 8, 2009)

Both Ardglass and Concra are fantastic looking courses. Im quite happy to travel to either of these depending on the date.
Anybody(Brendy)  volunteering to make contact with the courses and see what sort of deal they can offer us, im sure with a bit of persuasion and promise of a mention in the mag they will be pretty accomodating.


----------



## brendy (Sep 9, 2009)

I can certainly look into getting prices. I think we will keep this open to anyone who can make it, ie if anyone wants to come across the water also, they would be most welcome.

Can we think about dates, a Sunday seems to be the logical choice, what does everyone else interested think?


----------



## smange (Sep 9, 2009)

Brendy, Ardglass has an open on the 11th October, this would be the perfect way to play a great course at a good price. Seems an ideal situation to me, what the rest of you guys think?


----------



## brendy (Sep 9, 2009)

{edit} New thread started here,
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/159176/an/0/page/0#159176     {edit}


Well spotted that man, they seem to have a mixed singles open day on the 11th and the 25th.
Shall we gents? Who would like to play and which day suits better? (25th being clser to pay day for most!)

So come on, roll up, roll up!


----------



## julsk10 (Sep 9, 2009)

25th would suit me better


----------



## brendy (Sep 9, 2009)

Locking this one as it would be handier just having replies to the new thread, cheers julsk.


----------

